# Dust Collection when Edge Routing



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw this on Pinterest, and it seemed like a good idea for those that do a lot of edge routing on their router table, just unhook the hose from your fence and hook it up to this shroud.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re better dust collection, I accidentally discovered that the plastic transition piece (dust port to vac hose) on my Bosch 1619 also fits my Bosch belt sander! Yes!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

fits your ROS and planer too...
sure do wish we still could get their belt sanders here...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Re better dust collection, I accidentally discovered that the plastic transition piece (dust port to vac hose) on my Bosch 1619 also fits my Bosch belt sander! Yes!!!


...and you're surprised, why?:surprise:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glas some outfit has decided to use a standard. So many DC fittings are odd sizes and often you don't get an inside/outside dimension listed. I have a bulky box filled with mis-fits. Annoying. Good for Bosch!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I added an enclosed space over the bit on my fence, basically a small box, and used a Forstner bit the same size as my shop vac wand to drill a hole in the back of the box. You won't need the fitting that way. Works very well for me.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like that idea a lot . Maybe after my garage is insulated and I build my router table , I'll build me one of those .


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Uhhh, will that be like never, Rick.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Shop guy said:


> Uhhh, will that be like never, Rick.


It's starting to look that way . Been trying to finish my bathroom . Started 8 years ago and I wouldn't consider it half done . Hate bathrooms


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@RainMan 2.0: I always hated working on bathrooms, Rick. No room for me, tools and materials.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> @RainMan 2.0: I always hated working on bathrooms, Rick. No room for me, tools and materials.


chair outside the door for you..
small person to the work inside the bathroom...
you hand them tools as required and direct operations...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the way you think, Stick, but the aggravation of the small person usually just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

keep looking for the one that isn't aggravating...


----------

